# 2ww symptoms like last time which was bfn



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

I'm currently on day 5 after my 3day ET.  This time I have taken the first week off doing nothing just relaxing!!! I had pains after the EC which carried onuntil the day of ET but then started to go down.  I had really sharp painful (.)(.) but that too has gone down.  Now I have dull pain in my lower back and lower abdomnial discomfort which moves from side to side!!!  Feels like period pains as if I am about to start...got spots on my chin to add to it as well which normally my sure sign I am about to start.  Convinced it has not worked but just wondered if anyone else has experienced anything similar and got a BFP.  Trying really hard not to let it get to me but have already got tearfully and just want some re-assurance.

Thanks
xxx

ps - is anyone else doing mad things??  I keep seeing 1 magpie and stupidly belive the tale that 1 is for sorrow!!!  How sad am I!!!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

all this hormonal stressing is a good sign    i had twinges and "shoots", boobs not that sore.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pinkandwhites!!! woooooooooooooooooooooohhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Pinkandwhites -ahhh yeah, thats lovley and what a coincidence hey! am so pleased for you chick   

kim1977 - when you testing hun


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Pinkandwhites -ahhh yeah, thats lovley and what a coincidence hey! am so pleased for you chick   

kim1977 - when you testing hun


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I'm testing on Friday 19th...sooo nervous.  Am making up the scenarios in my head....how will I react etc.  Thing is I know how I will react if it is BFN as I've experienced it before.  I am such a nightmare I just wish I could have a crystal ball to tell me I will have children one day!!!!

Thanks for your words of encouragement.

xxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Kim,
I've just got a BFP and no sore boobs, all I had was; dizziness, been spotty too and very dry skin, very heavy feeling in groin, pubic area had that for days and twinges and pains in sides and very tired. Just the same as when you are about to come on! So don't worry, doesn't always mean AF, Good luck xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

kim1977 - i know what you mean, you would be more relaxed if you knew one day it would work...its the no guarantee isnt it. it used to drive me mad as well   positive vibes coming your way i hope you get your bfp


----------



## XENAB (Feb 13, 2010)

hi im new to ff,havnt done forums before either,so plse excuse my ignorance,im on my 2nd icsi treatment,first time round all went brill,but devastatingly at 9 wks pregers i lost my precious babs,finaly pulled myself together & here i am again,due my otd on 22nd after havin 2 embies transfered.going totaly mad.one min have paons,then convince myself its not a pain & then it is,cant remember all of this torture last time round.am i normal?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,
After my ET last year on the Saturday, I got cramps on Tuesday quite bad. Then a feeling like AF was coming for the rest of the time.

My boobs were sore for the first 9 days - that was the HCG trigger shot until it cleared out of my system. I was worried that they went away, but it meant nothing in the end. I had no spotting, but some girls on my cycle buddies did, but they still got a BFP. I also had a sleeping orgasm one night - very strange as never had that before - and there is a voting room poll that shows how common that is with a BFP!
I was convinced that AF was on the way and I even posted that I was not hopeful on here. But the day of testing came and still no bleeding, and it was a BFP.

I don't think you can tell one way or the other. The hormone changes are difficult to interpret, especially when you have had IVF and everything is a bit sore and the hormone levels are sky high from the treatment anyway.


----------



## pippy_longstockings (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Kim and All,

I'm also in my 2ww -and I'm also due to test on Friday 19th!  

Like you I had pains after EC which continued for 10 days - it felt like period pain, was worse mid/late afternoon and after sneezing!  It was exactly in my ovary region and on both sides.

This is my 2nd IVF attempt - the last was August 2009 but had very poor response to treatment and only had one embryo for transfer.  I therefore wasn't too surprised I had a BFN   This time has been better and they have transferred 2 embryos which were scored 10 and 9.5 .

I also have had dreadful skin - very dry cheeks particularly close to my nose.  Normally don't suffer too much with skin conditions.

Had very sore boobs to start with but reading the various threads this is more to do with the drugs ... 

I too am finding myself analysing every little thing.  Now that I'm into my second week and I don't seem to have the same pains, either in my abdomen or boobs and my skin is looking better, I'm now starting to panic that it's going to be another BFN.  I'm trying to stay focused on work (only have rest of today and tomorrow to work and then hubby is taking me away for a long weekend) but it's impossible!

Hubby is really concerned if we get another negative - he says he's uncertain that I'll be able to handle it - partly because I am appearing to be very "matter of fact" and philosophical (definitely not in character!).  In truth I am trying to put on a brave face for him - my tears tend to be in the morning when I'm in the shower and he can't hear me!  This makes me sound almost defeatist and negative - I'm not, I just want to be prepared for all eventualities as this is our last attempt.

I wish you the very best on Friday, I will be thinking of you

X


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pippy - the amount of crying i did in the bath! i understand what you are saying. yeah i was negative too thought i would have less of a fall if i got a bfn, but thats rubbish. may as well enjoy having the embies in there      good luck


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies

started bleeding yesterday started pink but got darker didn't bleed last night but this morning more dark pink and a little clot. Have cramps so feel like it will get heavy today I'm sure of it.  Can't believe it just like last time I have started bleeding within the 2WW on the same day despite being on 800mg on cyclogest daily and gestone for the first week and asprin!!!!  There is something wrong with me as I am sure I should not bleed at all with all the progesterone even if it is a bfn!!!  Just don't know what to think or do!!!  We were pregnant when j was 23 but I had a termination too young, so I keep think if it happened before it can happen again. Right??  I am devastated...keep crying but will pull myself together.

Has anyone done a FET with blastocyst enbies and got a bfp??

Thinking about that next.


----------



## pippy_longstockings (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Kim, I'm so sorry to hear your news - I don't really know what to say other than try to stay with positive thoughts; other ladies have experienced clotting and still got the BFP!  We all understand the emotions you must be feeling but try to relax and take your mind off negative thoughts - Friday will soon be here.

Avon Queen - couldn't agree more!  Who am I trying to kid!  2 more days ... We're off to Brighton for the weekend - it will either be tears of joy or plenty of vino being consumed to console me (which I know is not the answer but if might help initially ...)

Thinking of you all.

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

kiim - fingers crossed for friday    

pippy- after each disaster i bought a new pair of shoes.....found vino made me worse tbh....2 more sleeps    hope you get bfp hun


----------



## pippy_longstockings (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Avon Queen, shoes it is then - positive or negative (I think the glass of champagne is served with breakfast as part of the deal so I'll make do with that!)!

Kim and everyone else testing tomorrow (Friday) good luck.

             

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pippy - i hope you are shoeless


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for all your words of comfort.

I have a little more news though...

As you know Iarbleeding on Tuesday but for some reason it hasn't been heavy at all.  It started pink and I did get a little red on Wednesday with a tiny bit of clotting and then it started to get very light like spotting and now I hardly get anything just a tinge of pink.  I went for my blood test on Friday and the ACU called me back to tell me my HcG is 41!!  The nurse explained that at this stage they would expect for a pregnancy the HcG to be 50 and over.  So she says that something did start to happen but for some reason stopped, so it's an early early miscarriage!!  So I told her about my bleeding (lack of) and she said not to get my hopes up but it could be a late developer!!! I have to go for another blood test next Friday!!  OMG no idea what to think.  Last time I was bleeding really heavy with lots of clotting.  I've had my cry over this thinking it was all over so I am just thinking the worst and if it's a positive it's a bonus!  At least I know something can happen!!  I was resigned to the fact that my body just couldn't hold on to an embryo at all!

Has anyone else experienced something similar and got a positive?  Or got a positive on their next cycle??
Kim xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

kim1977 - oh hunny how scary, and to have to wait until friday           that hasnt happened with me, but im sure it will have to someone on FF.......praying this works out ok on friday and that time passes fast till then


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks avonqueen....I am so anxious!  No spotting at all now and have not other aches or sore boobs as I had witht he HcG trigger shot.  No idea what to think.

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pippy - when you testing chick

kim1977 - im not surprised i would be too, at least spotting has stopped. this is cruel, i hope things work out ok for you


----------

